#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   operierter Oberschenkelhalsbruch >

## france

Hallo 
Ich wurde im Oktober operiert, danach ging es täglich besser. KG wurde bei voller Belastung gemacht. Anfang Jan. 2018 soll ich zur Reha. Nun habe ich seit ein paar Tagen Schmerzen, diese ziehen vom Rücken bis in das Knie, aber nur wenn ich das Bein belaste. Im sitzen und liegen habe ich keine Beschwerden, auch keine sichtbare Entzündung an der Narbe oder Fieber was auf eine Entzündung hinweisen könnte. 
Wer hat da ähniche Erfahrung gemacht oder kann mir einen Rat geben.

----------


## josie

Hallo France!
Der Beschreibung nach könnten es auch Ischiasschmerzen sein.

----------


## france

danke schön das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht und was kann man da gegen machen  :Huh?:   tabletten  nehme schon ibro 800  
ich würde mich über weitere tips und vorschläge 
 freuen

----------


## josie

Hallo France!
Wenn Du Ibu schon nimmst?! dann bleibt dir wohl der Weg zum Arzt nicht erspart. Wie sieht es mit Physiotherapie aus, aber das wird jetzt über den Jahreswechsel wohl auch nicht allzu viel sein.
Stufenlage wäre noch eine Möglichkeit zur Entlastung https://www.rueckenfit.net/stufenlagerung/

----------

